# Simulator für Microcontroller



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

Hallo erstmal...

seid nunmehr drei Monaten benutzen wir bei uns in der Schule im Fach Microcontroller-Technik folgendes teils in Eigenbau entstandenes Gerät:

Einschubgehäuse        : 19"
Microcontroller           : 80C535 von Infineon (Siemens-Tochter)
Microcontrollerplatine : von der Firma Wickenhäuser (fertig gekauft)

Anschlüsse :
Jeweils eine Möglichkeit (8 Ports) für eine digitale Ein- bzw. Ausgabe.
8 Ports für die Analogwertverarbeitung (Spannungsmessung und Widerstandsmessung)

Programmierung in :
Ansi-C

Sowtware :
Editor           :  JFE V3.84
Umwandlung :  Umshell V1.02 von Wickenhäuser
Übertragung  :  Flashmon V1.01 von Wickenhäuser

Da wir im Unterricht nur wenig zeit haben um Tests mit diesem Gerät durchzuführen wollte ich gerne wissen, ob es EINEN SIMULATOR hierfür gibt. Dieser müsste genau so reagieren, wie das oben beschriebene Gerät.
Man sollte also mindestens in diesem Simulator digitale und analoge Ein- und Ausgangseigenschaften simulieren können...

... also wer kennt hier ein entsprechendes Simulationsprogramm ?!?!
Danke schonmal vorab.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 März 2005)

Hallo,
das hier trifft den Nagel nicht auf den Kopf, aber ist ein Anfang und für den privaten Gebrauch kostenfrei:
http://www.controllertechnik.de/software/simulatorv2.html
Ich hoffe Dir hilft es weiter, vieleicht hat ja jemand anderes was besseres.
mfg
dietmar


----------

